# Sticky  New Kits V2T-LD22 at $300 and V2T-RT2 at $400 a pair introduced



## Creative Sound

These 2 kits require the purchaser to build their own cabinets and were developed to feature the narrower front dimension with the resulting imaging in 7" X 10" X 17" enclosures.

The V2T-LD22C features the VWR126Xs woofers and the LD22C tweeters. The V2T-RT2 uses the same woofers but swaps the dome tweeter with the RT2 ribbon.


----------

